# الرد على موضوع غارى ميلر و بحثه فى القرآن



## Abdel Messih (13 يوليو 2012)

فيما أنا كنت على موقع الفيسبوك وجدت منشور غريب , إلى حد ما بسيط هو مُضحك أو هو موضوع يدعونا للشفقة !!

ما علينا لقيت منشور صورة هذا الرجل :








و انا واضعها لكم على المنتدى كما هى , الحقيقة هذا المنشور لا يستحق حتّى أن نتكلم عنه فى هذا المنتدى , لكن لكثرة اقتناع الكثير من المسلميين به , فأنا عملت الموضوع على المنتدى , ربما من جهة محبة أو من جهة شفقة , أو الأثنين معاً !!

انا هقتبس ما هو مكتوب و نرد عليه :



> هذا المستشرق هو الدكتور غاري ملير أستاذ الرياضيات والمنطق في
> 
> جامعة تورنتو كان من المبشرين النشطين جدا في الدعوة الى النصرانية وايضا هو من الذين لديهم علم غزير بالكتاب المقدس , هذا الرجل يحب الرياضيات بشكل كبير …
> 
> لذلك يحب المنطق و التسلسل المنطقي للامور …. في احدى الايام اراد ان يقرا القران بقصد ان يجد فيه بعض الاخطاء التي تعزز موقفه عند دعوته المسلمين للدين النصراني ….


اخدته بالكم من انه هو من الذين لديهم علم غزير بالكتاب المقدس ؟
هنشوف كمان شوية هل الكلام ده حقيقة وللا لأ !!
اصلاً احنا محتاجين ما يُثبت ان هذا كان مُبشراً مسيحياً و أنه استاذ الرياضيات و المنطق بجماعة تورنتو !!
مطلوب ايضاً إثبات ان هناك نصارى على وجه الأرض حتّى هذا اليوم فنحن مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى يا ريت بقى الناس تبقى عندها عقل و تفهم الكلام ده :act23:
و إلى أن يأتى دليل على ما قيل , نرد على ما يأتى ..



> كان يتوقع ان يجد القران كتاب قديم مكتوب منذ 14 قرن يتكلم عن الصحراء وما الى ذلك … لكنه ذهل ممّا وجده فيه …. بل واكتشف ان هذا الكتاب يحوي على اشياء لا توجد في اي كتاب اخر في هذا العالم … كان يتوقع ان يجد بعض الاحداث العصيبة التي مرت على النبي محمد صلّ الله عليه وسلّم مثل وفاة زوجته خديجة رضي الله عنها او وفاة بناته واولاده … لكنه لم يجد شيئا من ذلك


كل الكلام ده وللا هيقدم وللا هيأخر , انا فقط نقلته للأمانة



> بل الذي جعله في حيرة من امره انه وجد ان هناك سورة كاملة في القران تسمى سورة مريم وفيها تشريف لمريم عليها السلام . لا يوجد مثيل له في كتب النصارى ولا في اناجيلهم !!


ليعذرنى اخوتى الأحباء المسيحيين لإنى هعتبر ان احنا المقصودين حسب فهم الكاتب

نشوف بقى من هى مريم العذراء فى الكتاب المقدس
 1 - نشوف وقت لما الملاك جبرائيل جاء ليبشر العذراء قال ليها ايه ؟

 Luk 1:26 وفي الشهر السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة 
 Luk 1:27 إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف. واسم العذراء مريم. 
 Luk 1:28 فدخل إليها الملاك وقال: «سلام لك أيتها المنعم عليها! الرب معك. مباركة أنت في النساء». 
 Luk 1:29 فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية! 
 Luk 1:30 فقال لها الملاك: «لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله. 
 Luk 1:31 وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. 
 Luk 1:32 هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه 
 Luk 1:33 ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية». 
 Luk 1:34 فقالت مريم للملاك: «كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلا؟» 
 Luk 1:35 فأجاب الملاك: «الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله. 

 فإذا العذراء مريم فى هذه الجزئية من الكتاب هى فيها :
1 - مُنعم عليها
2 - و هى مباركة فى النساء
3 - واجدة نعمة عند الله
4 - الروح القدس يحل عليها و قوّة العلّى تظللها

----------------------------

 2 - نشوف نص كمان و هو عندما ذهبت مريم لنسيبتها أليصابات دار الحوار التالى :

 Luk 1:41 فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها وامتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس 
 Luk 1:42 وصرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت: «مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك! 
 Luk 1:43 فمن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي؟ 
 Luk 1:44 فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في أذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني. 
 Luk 1:45 فطوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب». 
 Luk 1:46 فقالت مريم: «تعظم نفسي الرب 
 Luk 1:47 وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي 
 Luk 1:48 لأنه نظر إلى اتضاع أمته. فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني 
 Luk 1:49 لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم واسمه قدوس 

 نفصّل أحداث الحوار عن مريم :

 1 - مجرد سماع اليصابات صوت القديسة مريم العذراء ارتكض " أى تحرك " الجنين بأبتهاج فى بطنها
2 - الكتاب المقدس دعى مريم العذراء أم الرب على لسان أليصابات
3 - جميع الأجيال تطوب القديسة مريم العذراء
4 - القدير صنع عجائب بالقديسة مريم العذراء

 فإذاً فى ما أوردته انا فقط " لأنه ليس الكل " القديسة مريم العذراء فى الكتاب المقدس هى :
 1 - مُنعم عليها
 2 - مباركة فى النساء
 3 - واجدة نعمة فى عينى الله
 4 - الروح القدس يحل عليها و قدرة العلّى تظللها
 5 - مجرد سماع اليصابات صوت القديسة مريم العذراء ارتكض الجنين بأبتهاج فى بطنها
 6 - الكتاب المقدس دعى مريم العذراء أم الرب على لسان أليصابات
 7 - جميع الأجيال تطوبها
 8 - القدير صنع بها عجائب

 فهل يوجد فى القرآن تقدير للقديسة مريم العذراء بمثل هذا المقدار ؟



> ولم يجد سورة باسم عائشة او فاطمة رضي الله عنهم …


ده طبيعى جداً , لأن القديسة مريم العذراء أطهر من عائشة و فاطمة و أى امرأة أخرى , لأن القرآن نفسه يقول فى سورة آل عمران آية 42 :

 {42} وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ

 فطبيعى جداً ان يكون هذا الأمر لأنها أطهر نساء العالمين , فما فيهم نساء رسول الإسلام



> وكذلك وجد ان عيسى عليه السلام ذكر بالاسم 25 مرة في القران في حين ان النبي محمد صلّ الله عليه وسلّم لم يذكر الا 4 مرات فقط فزادت حيرة الرجل


لو بالعدد يا عزيزى المسلم فأسم المسيح " و اسمه فى الإنجيل يسوع " مذكور فى الإنجيل ما لا يقل عن 970 مرّة !!



> اخذ يقرا القرآن بتمعن اكثر لعله يجد ماخذاً عليه … ولكنه صعق بآية عظيمة وعجيبة الا وهي الاية رقم 82 في سورة النساء :
> 
> افلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا ”
> 
> ...


موضوع الأخطاء ده نظراً لإن القسم الإسلامى مُغلق فأنا مش هقدر اضع اى موضوع  من القسم الإسلامى الآن لإنه مُغلق لو القسم اتفتح هضع اسامى المواضيع هنا للذهاب إليها



هيحاول دلوقتى الكاتب أن يوهم القارئ بأن الرجل وجد ما يُسمّى بالإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن و استدل بآيتين , سأقتبسهم و أرد عليهم


> ايضا من الايات التي وقف الدكتور ملير عندها طويلا هي الاية رقم 30 من سورة الانبياء :
> 
> “او لم ير الذين كفروا ان السماوات والارض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا من الماء كل شي حي افلا يؤمنون”
> 
> ...


أولاً : علينا أن نعرف كيف فهمها مُفسرّين المسلميين , لإن على حسب الفهم سنعرف اذا ما كانت إعجاز علمى أم لا !!

1- الجلالين :

"أَوَلَمْ"  بِوَاوٍ وَتَرْكهَا  "يَرَ"  يَعْلَم  "الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض كَانَتَا رَتْقًا"  سَدًّا بِمَعْنَى مَسْدُودَة  "فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا"  جَعَلْنَا السَّمَاء سَبْعًا وَالْأَرْض سَبْعًا أَوْ فَتَقَ السَّمَاء أَنْ كَانَتْ لَا تُمْطِر فَأَمْطَرَتْ وَفَتَقَ الْأَرْض أَنْ كَانَتْ لَا تُنْبِت فَأَنْبَتَت

فإذاً مفهوم الآية كما نرى أنه جعل السماوات سبع سماوات و الأرض ايضاً سبع , فهل هذا هو ما قاله العلم ؟ أم أن الكاتب حرّف مفهوم الآية ليوهم المسلم بما يريد ؟

2 - من تفسير القرطبى :

قَالَ أَبُو إِسْحَاق : " كَانَتَا " لِأَنَّهُ يُعَبَّر عَنْ السَّمَوَات بِلَفْظِ الْوَاحِد بِسَمَاءٍ ; وَلِأَنَّ السَّمَوَات كَانَتْ سَمَاء وَاحِدَة , وَكَذَلِكَ الْأَرَضُونَ .

فإذاً فهمها القرطبى بنفس الكيفية أن السبع سماوات كانت سماء واحد و كذلك الأرض

ثانياً : لو افترضنا وجود إعجاز علمى بالقرآن , فإذا كان هذا إعجازاً علمى , إذاًمن المفترض أن لا أحد يعلم ما قاله القرآن قبلاً و إلا إذا كان أحد اعرفه فهو إحدى الإحتمالين :
الأول : أنه معروف فبالتالى القرآن لم يأتى بجديد و ليس إعجازاً
الثانى : أن يكون الإعجاز عند العارف مسبقاً قبل القرآن و ليس عند القرآن , لإن القرآن أيضاً لم يأتى بجديد

فنرى الكاتب من جهة أخرى يقول :


> ناتي الى الجزء الاخر من الاية وهو الكلام عن الماء كمصدر للحياة …..
> يقول الدكتور ملير ” ان هذا الامر من العجائب حيث ان العلم الحديث اثبت مؤخرا ان الخلية الحية تتكون من ا لسيتوبلازم الذي يمثل 80% منها والسيتوبلازم مكون بشكل اساسي من الماء ……
> 
> فكيف لرجل امي عاش قبل 1400 سنة ان يعلم كل هذا لولا انه موصل بالوحي من السماء


و نحن نرى الكتاب المقدس يقول فى سفر الخروج :
Exo 17:3  وعطش هناك الشعب الى الماء وتذمر الشعب على موسى وقالوا: «لماذا اصعدتنا من مصر لتميتنا واولادنا ومواشينا بالعطش؟» 

فإذاً نرى أنه من أيام موسى النبى كان معروف أن الماء شئ أساسى للحياة , لإن بدونه لمات شعب بأكمله مه مواشيهم فى البريّة , فإن كان هناك أى إعجاز فهو من الصحيح أن يُنسب إلى الكتاب المقدس و ليس القرآن

رأيت يا عزيزى المسلم , المضحوك عليك أن هذا الرجل ( و لا أقصد غارى ميلر , بل أقصد الكاذب المتدعى ) لا يفقه أى شئ و لا يعلم و مثقال ذرّة فى الكتاب المقدس ؟



> الدكتور ملير اعتنق الاسلام ومن بعدها بدا يلقي المحاضرات في انحاء العالم ……وكذلك لديه الكثير من المناظرات مع رجال الدين النصارى الذي كان هو واحد منهم


غارى ميلر بحسب ويكيبيديا :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Miller






نرى فى هذا اللينك كما هو موضّح فى الصورة أن ديانته هى     Protestantism أى بروتستانتى و هى إحدى الطوائف المسيحية المعروفة

ثانياً لو أفترضنا أنه كان ثم غيّر ديانته فنحن نرى أن الصفحة تقول أن مولود فى 16 أكتوبر 1948 , و نحن الآن فى سنة 2012 , فإذا حذفنا 1948 من 2012 نجد النتيجة 64 و نظراً لإن شهر أكتوبر لم يأتى بعد فهو فى سن 63 كما قال الموقع , فإذاً أقصى تحديث من الممكن أن يكون تم فى الموقع هو أن يكون مُحدّث من 16 أكتوبر 2011 , فهل الراجل هيلحق يتعرف على الإسلام و يدرسه و من ثم يدعو للإسلام و من ثم المناظارات , كل ده فى حوالى 10 شهور فقط ؟

أنا آسف جداً للكل و لنفسى إنى ضيعت وقت فى هذه التفاهات , بس نعمل ايه , هو ده المستوى اللقيناه على النت , سامحونى سامحونى سامحونى , هو الموضوع كلّه كان شفقة على المضحوك عليه​


----------



## amgd beshara (13 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رائع اخ مولكا 
انا استفدت من تعليقاتك كتير
و عموما الكذب و التاليف مش حاجة جديدة يعني دة طبيعي جدا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2012)

أخي، كاتب الموضوع هو الأخ عبد المسيح.


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> موضوع رائع اخ مولكا
> انا استفدت من تعليقاتك كتير
> و عموما الكذب و التاليف مش حاجة جديدة يعني دة طبيعي جدا
> ربنا يعوضك


بس انا مش مولكا يا عزيزى , انا تلميذه " عبد المسيح " ^_^


----------



## amgd beshara (13 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اسف اخ عبد المسيح
سوري الصورة قريبة قوي
سامح ضعفي


----------



## ماهر الكلداني (14 يوليو 2012)

موضوع شيق جدا

 ما في شي اسهل من الكذب 

بس المشكلة انو الواحد يكذب ويصدق الكذبة

بارك الله تعبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للاستاذ/ عبد المسيح وشكرا للاستاذ/ مولكا


----------



## The light of JC (27 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعاً .. ويبارك خدمتكم يا احبابي في المسيح  

الكذب والضلالة هي شيم الاسلام .. وسلمولي كمان على العالم كسترول ههههه حبيب قلب شيخي الزعبي


----------



## gentel (17 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام المسيح اخوي عبد المسيح، شكرا لمجهودك المبارك لكن اقبل مني تعليق



> غارى ميلر بحسب ويكيبيديا :
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Miller
> 
> ...



اظن ان هذا الشخص مختلف عن الشخص المقصود فحسب بحثي عنه بالويكيبيديا هم ليسوا نفس الشخص

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Miller

فهذا شخص سياسي و ليس نفس المدعى انه عالم، و اما المدعى الدكتور جاري ميلر لحد الان لم اجد اي معلومات عنه الا بمواقع اسلامية

و لكن سأبحث اكثر عنه و اخبرك اذا تحب

سلام و نعمة رب المجد


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 نوفمبر 2012)

gentel ربما و ربما , أياً كان فقد تم الرد على الإتدعاءات


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 نوفمبر 2015)

*هل   مجرد   عدم    وجود   سورة   بإسم   خدوجه او عيوشة او زنوبة   - أقول هل هذا فى حد  ذاته معياراً  للمصداقية  يتسبب فى  إنذهال عالم الرياضيات والفيزياء والنصرانية المُّــــــدعى  غارى موللر؟؟؟؟

طيب  ما   متى  ولوقا  ويوحنا ومرقس  وبولس غريمكم اللدود  يا مظلمين  لم يكتبوا فصولا او كتباً    باسماء زوجاتهم ولا امهاتهم ولا بناتهم...
طيب ما البهائي  والايزيدى  كنز ربا  ليس فيهم   فصولا   او  سوراً  باسماء حريمهم ولا امهاتهم ولا بناتهم.

كاتب القرءن  كتب سورة باسم مريم  ليكثف فيها  نفخ  وبث كل عقائده العندياتية التى يرد بها على مسخ مشوه من هرطقات  وعقائد  خيالية لا علاقة لها بمسيحية اليوم - راداً بها على ما  يسميه هو النصرانية والنصارى .
فضلاً عن ان ذكر اسماء الحريم كان  فضيحة ومهانة   وكشف للعورات فى فقه عصر  المذكور فهل مازلت  تراه  تكريماً  كافياً لاذهال عالم الرياضيات المزعوم المـــــوهوم   وإن إفترى؟؟؟؟
فضلاً عن كون المذكور   اورد  سوراً  باسماء الانعام -البهائم - والبقرة  والنمل  والنحل   فهل تره كرمها  وميزها    واحسن تكريمها  راس براس مساواةً  بالعذراء.
واورد   سورا  كالرووم والكافرون   فهل  هذا  تكريما  واعجازا
ثم انه اورد لنفسه  سورة ضمنها معتقداً  يرسخه حول نفسه    لزوم الحبكة الدرامية فهل هذا كاف ليصعق     استاذ التنصير الوهمى  غارى موللر؟؟؟؟؟

  الن    تكفوا   عن تصدير افلام هندية   تكشفكم وتعرى عجزكم وجهلكم وفشلكم؟؟؟؟*​


----------

